# 11/30 deer



## Wilddav (Apr 22, 2008)

Got this big boy Tuesday Afternoon.. Thanks to all the guys i was hunting with on the Tracking..


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

What a Massive Buck, Congratulations, What county and gun used.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Awesome buck!!!..great mass to it...the game cam pic doesn't do it justice.


----------



## the weav (Mar 22, 2007)

Legit brow tines.
Great deer


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

DAAANG! Awesome Buck! Congrats!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Would love that on my wall.... congrats


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Incredible deer congrats


----------



## EyeGottem (Sep 20, 2014)

That’s a Beast … congratulations!!


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

I call one that big a puke bucket deer. That's an outstanding buck. Congrats


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Congrats. That's one heavy duty buck.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Nice. County?


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Nice deer, congrats.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Wow. I'd be smiling too! What mass. Let us know what he scores. Congrats.


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

155 to 160 easy.. outstanding buck


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

That is a buck of two lifetimes! Wow what a monster!


----------



## Wilddav (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks guys.. Carroll county with a ruger 77-44. was an awesome hunt.


----------



## Wilddav (Apr 22, 2008)

fireline said:


> What a Massive Buck, Congratulations, What county and gun used.


Thanks guys.. Carroll county with a ruger 77-44. was an awesome hunt.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Wilddav said:


> Got this big boy Tuesday Afternoon.. Thanks to all the guys i was hunting with on the Tracking..


Nice buck Dave and congrats. I work with your buddy John and he was showing me the pics of the deer that went by the stand. Plenty to choose from and he was regretting not going lol

Kip


----------



## eyecat (Sep 17, 2018)

awesome buck Dave


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Great buck! Hope you didn’t have a long drag.


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice job David. Great deer. Congratulation


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

Wilddav said:


> Got this big boy Tuesday Afternoon.. Thanks to all the guys i was hunting with on the Tracking..


congrats on a Monster


----------

